

How The FCC Plans to Save the Internet by Destroying It: An Explainer - rsingel
https://medium.com/future-participle/7805f8049503

======
esbranson
> by flooding them with comments

> We have to make it clear

> completely neglects to link to the FCC Electronic Comment Filing System, or
> mention any way of doing the things the article advocates

[http://apps.fcc.gov/ecfs/proceeding/view?name=14-28](http://apps.fcc.gov/ecfs/proceeding/view?name=14-28)

> common sense fail

